# Sea U Marine Boxing Day



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

There are some pretty great deals here:

http://www.seaumarine.com/Weekend specials/Instock Marine fish Boxing Date 2011 Sales list.pdf


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Ken promised that 7 people will work to avoid mess from the last year

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

I'll be there unless my wife or one of my kids dies... 1st place in the lineup is reserved for me, someone please hold it for me as I'll be there to claim it at 5 minutes to 10! 

Checked all my new tank's parameters last night, everything is A-OK!


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

50seven said:


> I'll be there unless my wife or one of my kids dies... 1st place in the lineup is reserved for me, someone please hold it for me as I'll be there to claim it at 5 minutes to 10!
> 
> Checked all my new tank's parameters last night, everything is A-OK!


leave some corals to others , but I know many people are going to be there at 9 AM

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------

